# Projekti dhe shërbime > Vërejtje dhe këshilla >  Vetperjashtohem  per  nje  kohe  te  pacaktuar  nga  Forumi  Shqiptar

## dardajan

Po  vetperjashtohem  ne  shenje  proteste  kunder atyre  qe  kane  fshire  temen    e  hapur  nga  Whisper , " Karshillek  Antishqiptar  ne  forumin Shqiptar "

Kush  e  zhduku  ate  teme  dhe  perjashtoi  Whisperin  mund  te  kete  njemije e  nje   arsye  qe  i  di  vet  ai  dhe  nuk  me  interesojne.

Por  ajo  qe  me  intereson  mua  eshte  se  ajo  teme  qendroi  hapur  per  3-4  dite  dhe  shume  prej  nesh  harxhuan  kohe   ( qe  sic thot  populli  eshte  flori  e  shkuar  floririt   or  tunxh ) duke  postuar  dhe   debatuar  per  ate  problem   dhe  te  zhduket  tema  pa  nam  e  nishan   nuk  eshte  hera  e  pare  ,  ju  per  mendimin  tim  duhet  te  keni  te  drejte  ti moderoni  dhe  ti  mbyllni  temat  , por  jo  te  zhduken  sepse  tregon  nje  mosperfillje  te  madhe  per kohen  djersen  dhe  mundin  e tjetrit  sado  modest  qe  te  jete  ai .

Kur  nuk  keni  mundesi  ti  kontrolloni  dhe  ti mbyllni  temat  e  hapura  qe  ne  fillim ,  ajo  qe shkruhe  duhet  te  ngelet  aty  edhe  mbas  mylljes  se  temes e  jo  te zhduket  pa nam  e  nishan  pastaj  dalengadale  kalon  ne  arshive.

Kerkoj  qe  tema  te  moderohet   te  mbyllet  por  te  ngelet  ne  faqe  perndryshe  debatet  ketej  e tutje  do  ti  beni  ne  veten  e  pare.

Gjithashtu  kerkoj  nga  ata  antare  qe  jane  te  fyer  per  kete problem  te  vetperjashtohen  per  nje  kohe  te  pacaktuar.

Antaret  e  ketij  forumi  nuk jane  lecka  per te  fshire  duart  juve  dhe  ti  hidhni  ku  te  doni  dhe  sa  here  te doni .


Diktati  i  tepruar  mbyt  demokracine ,  dhe  shpesh  behet  pa  e  kuptuar  edhe  per  arsye  personale .

dardajan

----------


## PRI-LTN

Shume gje e shemtuar dhe e lige.

Megjithese nuk do te ndjehet mungesa ime, pasi isha shume i ri ne kete forum, por une i bashkangjitem protestes se dardajanit dhe gjithashtu, vetperjashtohem per nje kohe te pacaktuar nga forumi.

----------


## diikush

vallaj dhe une pata nja 2 postime aty dhe me erdhi inat kur e pashe qe tema qe zhdukur, por nuk u habita, pasi heren e pare u perjashtova pikerisht sepse mora pjese disa here ne dite duke shkruar tek foumi "Verejtje dhe keshilla" packa se nuk shafa apo ofendova njeri, keshtu qe atehere u binda plotesisht qe penalltine e gjuan ai qe ka topin  :shkelje syri: 

P.S. Une kam nje parandjenje qe juve qe po veteperjashtoheni, mbasi te mbaroni denimin qe i keni dhene vetes, do ju fusi dhe nga nje perjashtim afatgjate shefi gjithashtu, qe te shkoje dopjo  :ngerdheshje:  

po tani enderra jane, dhe ben vaki edhe s'dalin  lol

----------


## Albo

Veteperjashtim te mbare dardajan ti dhe kushdo qe do te "solidarizohet" me ty. 

Albo

----------


## Nice_Boy

Zoti dardjan.

Nje pergjigjeje qe ti do ta marresh nga Administratoret e ndryshem eshte. *" Nqs ste pelqen ik nga ketu ke mirja faqe te tjera''* Kjo do te thot kur ishin per ne kemi qen nje nder me te miret ne forum , por tani kan fituar vizitoret dhe Gjilanasi apo dardjani apo ai tjeter pse iken nuk e rruajm fare ne.. 

Sa tema mbyllet e sa tema humben ketu nga Moderator te ndryshem qe pse sheh nje shkrim qe per qjefin e atij nuk i pelqen dhe humbet ketu mbushet mirja shkrime kunder Stafit..

Por thjesht desha te them..

U mush shpia me komunista..  

Lexoja disa libra dhe historin e te madhit Enver Hoxha.. dhe tani shum leht mund te themi Xhaxhin Enver e kemi ketu ne mesin ton.. tek forumishqiptar me partizant e tjere te stafit..! Por spo kemi cfar te bejm pasi ketu jemi ardh dhe kemi kalu me vite dhe kemi bere shoqerin  spo mundemi te largohemi aq leht edhe pse moti koh na kan tregu rrugen..! 

Gjith te mirat.

----------


## Moltisanti

Dardajan ka plotesisht te drejte mbi problemin qe ka shtruar.
Postime dhe tema te antareve te ndryshem fshihen rregullisht nga pjestare te stafit , per inate personale , mos pelqime te x apo y , apo dhe mbajtja me hater e atyre qe lepihen lart poshte per nje cels kashte , komande apo dhe per opinion publik .
Por gjithsesi kto nuk me interesojne shume dhe tek mua nuk perbejne as rendesine me te vogel sepse forumin e frekuentoj me shume per gallate .
Problemi kryesor qendron tek tema Karshillek Antishqiptar ne forumin Shqiptar,  tema nuk kishte pse te fshihej pasi perbente nje problem serioz mbi antishqiptarzmin qe po shohim dita dites nga individe te ndryshem ne kte forum.
Nqf se Albo apo dikush tjeter ka dore ne perjashtimin e Whisperit dhe shfarosjen e temes , vetem per faktin se u shtrua nje problem i tille mbi karshillekun antishqiptar , turp te kete.
Uroj dhe shpresoj te ndjeheni mire me kto qe po beni , por mos harroni se bota eshte shume e vogel dhe shpesh here jeta ka ballafaquar burra me te mire se ju me realitetin dhe kane mare ate qe kane merituar.

----------


## Syriana

Une dicka se kuptoj tek kjo shoqeri shqiptare si pa pike respekti perjashtohen anetare te cilet kane dhene kontribut duke e larmishmeruar kete forum me shkrimet e tyre si wisper..
Mesa kam lexuar wisper ishte vertet nje anetar per tu admiruar.  :buzeqeshje: 
Pastaj ne hyrje te ketij forumi s'ka ndonje parudhe qe s'lejohen patriotizmat dhe atdhedashurizmat,qe njeriu te mos lejoje lirine e mendimit dhe te shprehurit?!Perjashtohen ofendimet di une ,e jo njerez?! :kryqezohen:

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

Edhe thirrjet per solidaritet paskan mbetur?! Megjithate, ca kohe larg forumit do na bente mire te gjitheve; te bien ca "gjakrat" se gati sa s'po kacafytemi. Per me teper, tema ishte hapur nga whisper dhe ai vete e konsideroi te mbyllur (pasi ne nje fare menyre i arriti qellimit). 

Tani, whisper u nxeh kot se koti, po ashtu edhe albo ne repliken qe pasoi. Por duke qene se nga lart kjo shifet si: "your word against mine" merret vesh kush i ve kapakun, dhe kjo s'eshte ndonje cudi e madhe. 

Nuk me erdhi hic mire qe whisper u perjashtua!!!! po ta kishin ditur administratoret qe whisper-in e perjashton forumi por JO shqiptaret, nuk do e kishin bere.  Kur vjen fjala per perjashtime,  gjithcka duhet te fillonte nga tere keta palacot qe na e quajne veten gjak shqiptari, qe mua mi sjellin zorret tek goja, apo ndonje langaraq tjeter qe na e percmoka shqiperine, dhe jo whisper qe ka dhene me shume kontribut se kushdo ne forum. Per me teper, te kesh pikpamje kundershtare nuk do te thote te kesh pikepamje armiqesore. Vetem ne kohen e xhaxhit besohej e kunderta (po s'kini faj ju se ashtu u kane mesuar!).

Jam e sigurt qe mosmarreveshje gjithmone ka pasur dhe do kete pasi, asnje administrator, sado i zoti dhe paqedashes te jete, nuk eshte ne gjendje ti kenaqe te gjithe.  Prandaj dhe dua tu jap nje keshille modeste, te gjithe atyre qe flasin shqip:

Ne komunitete virtuale eshte e veshtire te mbahet rregull dhe drejtesi, e megjithate, nese do tu jepnit antareve me shume liri, ne te njejten kohe do tu jepnit atyre me shume pergjegjesi, gje qe do te lehtesonte punen e te dyja paleve (duke pasur parasysh qe pergjegjesia s'duhet abuzuar!). Pra, gjithsecili duhet ta dije qe ka te drejta dhe detyra; nese ne si komunitet nuk jemi ne gjendje ta pranojne kete te fundit, mos u mundoni kot me llafe, anarshi ka per te qene si sot e nga mot.  Lerini llafet, ankesat, merite, madje edhe patriotizmin, dhe ndreqni ate qe duhet ndrequr ne fillim--veten--dhe me pas te tjerat.

Uroj qe whisper te kthehet shpejt, uroj qe albo te mos u bjere gjerave me top sic e ka zakon, por me shume uroj qe ketyre te tjereve tu flase me pare mendja (se zakonisht u flet goja) .... dhe se fundmi,  zoti qofte me ju (sepse une s'do te jem)  :i qetë:

----------


## Albo

Provoni te quani stafin e forumit "plehra" dhe "vafshi ne djall" dhe jo whisper, por burri me i mire ne kete forum fluturon me shkelma nga forumi. Pa nje, pa dy, pa sqarime e shpjegime. Nuk ka vend ne kete forum per njerez te pagdhendur qe nuk dine te tregojne respektin me te vogel per stafin e ketij forumi qe jo vetem ben nje pune vullnetare pa kurrfare perfitimi, por i duhet te degjoje edhe denglat e disave prej jush.

Kur te harxhoni dhe ju aq kohe sa harxhon gjithe stafi i ketij forumi ne prapaskene per te krijuar nje atmosfere te pranueshme per te gjithe ju qe te merrni pjese, atehere hajdeni e na jepni disa leksione patriotizmi e demokracie.

Patriote me fjale behen te gjithe.
Albo

----------


## Bianconero

> Veteperjashtim te mbare dardajan ti dhe kushdo qe do te "solidarizohet" me ty. 
> 
> Albo


_Albo, sikur te iknin te gjithe anetaret, cdo beje me forumin?! E di ti qe vetem njerzit e ligj jane shfrytezuesit e rastit? Po qe ka me te mencur, me human, biles dhe me te bukur se ti, e di? Pra, ti dhe asnjeri nuk duhet tia lejoje vetes pushtetin e shtrember, por duhet ulur koka sepse asnjeri ne bote nuk ka dy zota!_

----------


## Bianconero

Dhe harrova dicka: Nese ky forum eshte i arrire, meriten jo me shume se 1% e ka stafi, pjesa tjeter ju takon anetareve.

----------


## Dito

> Provoni te quani stafin e forumit "plehra" dhe "vafshi ne djall" dhe jo whisper, por burri me i mire ne kete forum fluturon me shkelma nga forumi.
> Albo


Me vjen keq po faktet flasin disi ndryshe z.Ilirjan, dhe ju e dini qe une flas me argument. Pikerisht une kam qene dikur nje anetar i stafit tuaj dhe mesa kujtoj me ftove personalisht ti, te ndihmoja ne disa nenforume te vogla, gje te cilen e beja me kenaqesi dhe pa shperblime apo favore.
Nese te kujtohet mire ishte pikerisht e njejta ndodhi si kjo me anetarin Wisper, kur une u ofendova ne sy te te gjithe anetareve me frazen *San of the Bitch* nga nje anetar qe per arsye etike nuk po ja permend emrin. Dhe pikerisht per kete ti ndermore aktin me mosmirenjohes ndaj kolegut tend *Dito* duke me denigruar mua si fajtor gje per te cilen sot je koshient qe eshte krejt ndryshe. Pikerisht anetari qe me ofendoi mua eshte shenjester e cdo kolegu tuaj ne staf, shiko sa here e keni perjashtuar pasi me bete mua fajtor.
Pra nga gjithe kjo del qe e drejta nuk eshte njesoj me te gjithe. Ruaj nje konsiderate te vecante per anetarin Wisper, dhe te them qe ke bere gabim qe e ke perjashtuar, mund te gjeje nje rruge te mesme me Wisperin, sepse duket nje djale inteligjent dhe nuk kam dyshimin qe do te kuptonte fare mire Ilirjan. Nuk po e le pa faj Wisperin ne gjithe rrjedhen e ngjarjeve, dhe kete ja kam demostruar edhe ne temat e tij, por mendoj qe me anetare te atij niveli duhet gjetur gjuha e mirekuptimit dhe i afrimit me kete host, qe per hir te se vertetes eshte nje host i kendshem.
Duke uruar harmoni dhe paqe midis jush, ju pershendes.


*Dito.*

----------


## AMERIKANJA06

Per hir te miqesise, njeriu ben dhe marrezira.
"U perjashtua nje anetar i nderuar, do veteperjashtohem dhe une", -thote miku i mire virtual.
Nuk eshte zgjedhje kjo, mendoj une.
Miku yt mund te riregjistrohet me nickname tjeter,dhe mbase s`do te ju jape as te njohur,
pale me te ju vleresoje miqesine tuaj;apo sakrificen tuaj.
Me vjen keq qe lexoj te tilla deklarata virtuale.Ne te gjithe ketu duhet te falenderojme stafin e ketij forumi,
organizatoret kryesore(Adminet), qe na dhane mundesine te shkruajme dhe lexojme gjuhen shqipe,
se mjaft po shkruajme dhe lexojme ne gjuhe te huaj.
Perkundrazi, ne duhet te rrime sa me te bashkuar, te ndihmojme njeri-tjetrin
ne mendime,te hapim tema sa me interesante qe te defrehemi ne kohen boshe.

Me falni,-por virtualiteti duhet kuptuar jo si pjese e jetes plot halle e probleme,
por si mjet argetimi dhe kalimi kohe te tepert.
Jemi shume mendje te kunderta, sic kemi te kunderta fytyrat apo ngjyren e syve,apo gjatesine trupore.
Na bashkon nje gjuhe, mijera mendime dhe nje forum,-te mos harrojme!
Respekte. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## njeriu2006

> Provoni te quani stafin e forumit "plehra" dhe "vafshi ne djall" dhe jo whisper, por burri me i mire ne kete forum fluturon me shkelma nga forumi. Pa nje, pa dy, pa sqarime e shpjegime. 
> Albo



He me te lumte, Albo djali! Sa me ke pelqyer ketu! 
Dashkan dhe sqarime per shkelmat keta "burrat e mire"!

----------


## EDUARDI

Te Perjashtohet Nje Anetar Jo I Nderuar Por Shume I Nderuar I Respektuar Si Wisper Eshte Turp .
Pse U Perjashtua Sepse Tha Dicka Qe Ishte Reale ??
Sepse Tha Dicka Qe Nuk U Erdhi Mire Te Tjereve ??

Po Tani Cfare Do Beni Kur Dikush Thot Te Verteten Perseri
Do E Perjashtoni ??

Dhe Cfare Do Fitoni Me Kte Ju Te Dashur Miq E Un Dhe Te Tjere
Asgje Por Do Tregojme Vet Veten Tone Se Sa Duhemi E Respektohemi Ne Si Shqiptare..

----------


## Pasiqe

Julius, mirese u ktheve. Bashkohem me ty, Alboja eshte arrogant dhe ca here ka edhe delirin e plotfuqishmerise, po keto jane semundje qe me nja 20 vjet psikoterapi edhe mund te sherohen.

Puna eshte keshtu: Alboja shet nje produkt qe eshte shume i suksesshem dhe lider i tregut perkates. Une nuk njoh forume shqiptare me te suksesshme se ky. Dhe shumica e forumisteve jane njerez me talent e shume te mire.

Po edhe Alboja do te vere pak buke ne tavoline, pasi i duhet te jetoje. Ca tema pershembull ai s'mund t'i lere atje. Pershembull si mund te themi ne qe Skenderbeu ishte katolik? Alboja na e beri uniat (a thua se e kishte pjelle Vojsava ne Ukraine) dhe pastaj tha "Dreqi ta haje, po e bej ortodoks fare, ops ortHodoks."

Si mund te na nxere neve goja qe shqiptaret jane siperiore ndaj grekeve? Si mund te bejme gafe e te themi qe Janullatosi nuk mund te rrije ne krye te Koash-it? 

Nese Alboja nuk shet produktin e tij, nuk ha buke. Mundohuni ta kuptoni.

Patjeter pres qe ky postim te fshihet/"moderohet" brenda dites.

----------


## dardajan

Falemiderit  per  urimet e  perzemerta  me  rastin  e  vetperjashtimit   tim  por  sic e sheh   jam  prap  ketu ,  sepse  e  ndjej  per  detyre  te  bej  disa  sqarime , qe  me  pare  nuk  kisha  deshire  ti  beja ,por  duke  pare  pergjigjet  dhe  reagimin  tend te  gabuar   u  detyrova  te  hap  kete  teme  dhe  shpresoj  te  kete  nje  fat  me  te  gjat  se  temat e tjera.

Ne  radhe  te  pare dua  te  vleresoj  ty  dhe  stafin  tuaj  qe  keni  ngritur  dhe  mbani  ne  kembe   vullnetarisht kete  faqe  Shqiptare.
Shpesh   mendoj   se si  ja  dilni ti  pergjigjeni  gjith  atyre  postimeve  dhe  problemeve  qe dalin nga   ana  teknike  dhe  organizative .
Pergezimet  e mia  te sinqerta .

Por  ne  fund  te  gjith  kesaj  pune duhet  te  shohim edhe  frutin e saj  qe  fatkeqsisht nuk  eshte gjithnje  i  njejte ,  here  eshte  i  embel , here  i  tharte ,e  here i  hidhur,  do  ishte  me  mire  pra  qe  ky  frut  te  ishte  me  i  qendrueshen  ne  vetite e tij  ne  menyre qe  te  shijohet  nga  te  gjith  njelloj.
Hyme  ne  teme :
Ne  postimin  tim  te  vetperjashtimit  kame  thene  qe  nuk  me  intereson  arsyeja  e  mbylljes  se  temes  dhe  ajo e  perjashtimit ,  por  mbas  pergjigjes  suaj   kuptova  se  ju  nuk  e  keni  kuptuar  fare  ate  teme,  prandaj  po  mundohem  ta  rrotulloj   nga  kendveshtrimi  i  Whisperit  imi  dhe  ndonje  tjeter ketu ne  forum .

Ne  rradhe te  pare  vete  fjala    karshillek  perdorur  nga  Whisperi  perben  nje lavderim   mbasi  ka zevendesuar  fjalen  Turke    " sehirxhi "  pra  tema  mund  te  quhej  edhe :
                  "     Sehirxhite  antishqiptar  te  Forumit  Shqiptar   "

Me  kete  Whisperi    thot  se  dikush   ben  propagande  anti  Shqiptare  dhe  Stafi  i  ketij  forumi   rri  e  ben  sehir  pra  ky karshillik   apo  sehirxhi   eshte  i  vullnetshem  nga  Stafi    apo  nuk  e  kane  pare    dhe  menjeher  sa  t'ja bejme  te  ditur  do  marrin  masa  !.

Prandaj  ai  perdor  fjalen  nése..... ( nese....ju  e  lini  vete  jeni  P..... e)   gje qe  do  te  thote  se  jeni  dakort  me  X  apo  Y    per  ato  qe  shkruhen  mbi  Shqiptaret .

Prandaj  dhe  une  i  kerkova  fakte  per  kete  akuze   gje  qe  faktikisht  duhej  bere  nga  ju,  biles  kerkova  nga  antaret  e tjere  te  mos  komentojne  pa  lexuar  faktet  gje  qe edhe  u  be .

Faktet  erdhen   ishin  dy  individ   me  nick (  Katnar  )   dhe ( Tanhauser )    ,  Mbas  ketyre  fakteve    kam  qendruar  disa  ore  ne forum  per  te  njohur  kush  eshte Katnar dhe  Tanhauser   dhe  vetem  ateher  i  ktheva  pergjigje  Whisperit   e  cila  perfundoj ne  koshin  e  forumit   bashke  me  kohen  time   te  humbur  per  ate  postim ,  gje  duhej  ta  kishit bere  ju   apo  dikush  nga  Stafi .

FAKTET

Kush  jane Katnari  dhe  Tanhauser  
                  Katnari
Kjo  kuptohet  lehte duke  lexuar   postimet  e tyre :
Kur  lexon  postimet  e  Katnarit  kuptohet  qarte dhe ai  shpreh  vete qe  eshte anti  Shqiptar ,  biles  len  te  kuptohet  qe eshte   i  angazhuar  ne  organizata  anti  Shqiptare  qe  veprojne  ne  Shqipèri  dhe  ne  Greqi
Pyetje?
A  i  dinit  ju  keto  dhe  a  lejohet  nje  individ  i tille   te marre  pjese  ne kete  forum simbas rregullores  se  Forumit ????

            Tanhauser
Vetequhet    Historian    dhe  nxenes  i Cabej  profesor  qe  jep  mesim  diku  neper  shkolla  etj....

Deri  ketu  shum  mire pasi  forumi  eshte  i  hapur  per  te  gjithe,  por  kur  profesori  nxjerr  nga  xhepi   teorite   e  tija  anti  Shqiptare  duhet  dhene  pergjigje  nga  Stafi  gje  qe  pervec  mod  Era 1  nuk  e  ka  bere  askush  tjeter  biles  edhe  ajo  eshte  ankuar  se  ne  replike   me  te  i  jane  fshire  postimet.
Pastaj  pergjigjet  e tjera  i  merr  nga  antaret e thjeshte  te  forumit  qe  bejne  polemike  me  te  sipas  nivelit  te  pregatitjes  se  tyre  gje  qe  ju  vihet  ne  dukje  nga  profesori  ne  menyre  fyese  dhe  ofenduese qe nuk  i kane  hije  nje    (  "  INTELEKTUALI " ) pasi  tregon  injorance  komunikuese ,  dhe  perseri  Stafi  nuk  nderhyn  apo    me  mire te  themi  qe  nderhyn    duke  fshire  postimet  ofenduese  te  antareve  qe  vinin  si  rrjedhoje  e  replikave  me  te .
Ne  disa  raste  ai  perkrah  emrave  te  fshatrave  Shqip   ve  edhe  ate  Grek   

Per  Cfar  arsye  ???

Mund  te  ma  thoni .

Ai  ne  moton  e tij  ka  shkruar  ne  Greqisht  ,  dhe  ku  ta  di  un  qe  ai  nuk  na  ofendon  te  gjithve  aty...
Aeshte  kjo  ne  kundershtim  me  rregulloren ??

Ka  edhe  te  tjera  por  me  mire  lexojini  vet  dhe  nxirrni  perfundimet  vet  se  kush eshte Tanhauseri 

A ka  ne  keto  fakte  shkelje  te  rregullores  se  forumit   ?
Nese  po  kush e  ka  lejuar ??


E  pra  nese  keto  gjera  i  dini  dhe i  lini  vete  ky  quhet  karshillek  Antishqiptar.
Dhe  nese  nuk  i  dini  ndryshon  puna.

Ju  lutem  para  se  te  pergjigjeni  lexoni  sic  i lexova  une   shum  prej  postimeve  te  tyre.

Dhe nese  ky  kendveshtrim  rezulton  i  vertet  ti  kerkohet  falje  Whisperit  per  keqkuptimin   duke  e  ftuar  perseri  ne  forum. 

dardajan

----------


## diikush

pa dashur te perserisim vetveten ne disa gjera, po duke mare shkas nga shkrimi i mesiperm...

Mendoj se ai Tanhauseri duhet perjashtuar Albo, se ai vertet qe ka vere shume sulme e propoganda antishqitare te sofistikuara ne formulimin e tyre.

Fundja kujt i plasi nese ai thyen rregullat, apo i lexon rregullat, dhe pastaj i shfrytezon ato per te perhapur prapaganden e tij antishqiptare? Njesoj eshte, bile ne rastin e dyte esht me keq, se shume njerez bien pre e kesaj te dytes.

Veret ka tipa ne forum qe shume gjera u duken progrekoserbe dhe antishqiptare pa te drejte, por rasti i Tanhauserve nuk eshte nje nga ta, keshtu qe ai meriton perjashtimin e perhershem.


Per me teper mund te flasen disa antare qe kane debatur me ate personalisht.

----------


## Albo

> Me kete Whisperi thot se dikush ben propagande anti Shqiptare dhe Stafi i ketij forumi rri e ben sehir pra ky karshillik apo sehirxhi eshte i vullnetshem nga Stafi apo nuk e kane pare dhe menjeher sa t'ja bejme te ditur do marrin masa !.


Dardajan, kush ve ne medyshje shqiptarizmin dhe integritetin e stafit te forumit shqiptar, qe nuk u krijua dje, me ato "nese", ka nje guxim prej budallai dhe une nuk e harxhoj fjalen me te tille njerez se nuk meritojne nje pergjigje. Nese ti nuk e kupton kaq gje vete, une nuk kam se si te ta shpjegoj me fjale.





> A i dinit ju keto dhe a lejohet nje individ i tille te marre pjese ne kete forum simbas rregullores se Forumit ????


Stafi i forumit nuk ka nje termometer qe mat "shqiptarizmen" dhe "anti-shqiptarizmen" e anetareve te vet, dhe te gjithe ata qe kane bere propagande ne forum, heret a vone e kane gjetur veten te perjashtuar nga forumi. Shembujt ne 5 vjet jane me dhjetra, per ata qe e kane frekuentuar forumin per nje kohe te gjate.

Mirepo, ksenofobia dhe utopia e shprehur nga shume anetare ne forum here pas hrere ne forma nga me te ndryshmet, nuk jane misioni i forumit. Ne nuk jemi staf qe perjashton nje anetar pasi Dardajan apo Whisper mendon se ai eshte anti-shqiptar, apo se 10 anetare nga 26000 qe ka forumi mendojne keshtu. Ajo eshte ne gjykimin e anetareve te stafit te cilet marrin ne shqyrtim temat dhe postimet me rradhe dhe veprojne sipas gjykimit me te mire konform rregullave te forumit. Ju keni vetem te drejten te raportoni postime qe mendoni se jane te pahijshme dhe bien ndesh me rregullat e forumit.

Ksenofobia shprehet hapur ne botekuptimin e disave qe jane kunder cdo gjeje jo-shqiptare dhe arrin kulmin kur kjo ksenofobi drejtohet edhe ndaj njerezve te Zotit apo artisteve e kengetareve. Vlerat qe forumi kerkon te promovoje e percoje jane ato te respektit te mendimit ndryshe, te bashkejeteses ne diversitet dhe te vleresimit te gjithckaje te bukur dhe me vlere, packa se mund te mos jete shqiptare.




> Kush jane Katnari dhe Tanhauser


Katnarin nuk e njoh se kush eshte ne mendim, pasi as kam diskutuar dhe as nuk kam lexuar prej tij gje ne forum. Por per Tanhauser di te them, qe eshte nje nga anetaret me te respektuar per mua ne forum, qe personalisht mendoj se nuk eshte "njeri" por "enciklopedi-njeri" pasi sjell me pranine e tij ne forum nje biblioteke te tere me dije qe ai ka lexuar e pervetesuar. Se ku e shohin njerezit anti-shqiptarizmin e Tanhauser une nuk e di, pasi me aq sa kam lexuar une prej tij, ai sjell ne forum nje njohje akademike te historise qe kalon kufijte e Shqiperise, Greqise e Ballkanit.

Pavaresisht se mund te mos kem ndare mendimin e njejte me te ne disa tema, ai mbetet i respektuar ne syte e mi per mendimin qe shpreh dhe materialet historike qe sjell ne forum, qe ne shume raste kane qene edhe origjinale qe botohen per here te pare ne kete forum.

Nese ju u pelqen te lexoni e degjoni vetem ate qe ju pelqen te lexojne syte tuaj, kjo e ka emrin utopi dhe konformitet mendimi dhe vetem keto te dyja qe nuk e kane vendin ne nje forum ku cdo anetar ka nje mendim e qendrim ndryshe.

Ne mbyllje dua te te bej te qarte, qe cdo postim qe ti mendon se nuk e ka vendin ne forum, ti mund ta raportosh tek moderatoret dhe nuk me kish bere vaki ne tere keto vite qe nje anetar apo nje grup anetaresh te hapnin nje teme ne forum qe te kerkonin perjashtimin e nje anetari, bile te arrinin deri aty sa te vene ne medyshje "shqiptarizmen" e forumit dhe te stafit te tij.

Sic e kam thene edhe me pare, nese ndiheni te ofenduar nga forumi apo stafi, thjeshte mos merrni pjese ne forum. Por nese prisni qe forumi apo stafi i forumit te kompromentoje misionin e hapjes se ketij forumi vetem per te perligjur utopine e konformitetin e mendimit te nje grupi te vogel anetaresh, atehere me vjen keq tu them, qe aq vjet qe ju merrni pjese ne forum, ju nuk keni mesuar asgje per te. E perseris, vetem uniformitet dhe utopi mendimesh qe nuk keni per te gjetur jo sot, por as ne 100 vjet ne kete forum.

Bukuria e ketij forumi nuk eshte se te gjithe anetaret e forumit mendojne njesoj, por se te gjithe anetaret e forumit sjellin nje mendim te lire ndryshe per te njejten teme.

Albo

----------


## ash

citoj  Albon:




> kush ve ne medyshje shqiptarizmin dhe integritetin e stafit te forumit shqiptar, qe nuk u krijua dje, me ato "nese", ka *nje guxim prej budallai* dhe une nuk e harxhoj fjalen me te tille njerez se nuk meritojne nje pergjigje


Meqe une  jam  nje  nga  ata  qe  te  akuzoj  ty  dhe  nje  pjese  te  manipuluar  te  stafit  tend  qe  lejoni  antishqiptarizmin  ne  kete  forum  shqiptar  dhe  meqe  me  fyen  duke  me  quajtur " budalla"  atehere  po  te  them qe  BUDALLAI  I  FORUMIT  JE  TI  ALBUSH! Kjo sa per  fyerjen  qe  me bere!


Mbetesh  arrogant  dhe  i  paedukate!

----------

